# von Sachen die sich nicht gehören



## a.bu (21. August 2005)

Moin auch ,

gestern war einer dieser wünderschönen Tage um bei Ententeich und angenehmen Temperaturen einen erfolgreichen Angeltag auf See zu verleben .
Also schnell die Sachen gepackt , das Boot ins Wasser geschoben und mit einem Kollegen ein 13 km entferntes Wrack angefahren .
Dort angekommen gesellte sich noch ein zweites Sportboot zu uns .
Wir fingen eineinhalb Stunden wirklich klasse aber dann kam SIE die ...
Ein bei Euch sehr beliebter Angelkutter .

Nun könnt Ihr Euch vorstellen ein Wrack von ca. 80m länge das von uns auch noch mit einer Boje markiert war und dann kommt da besagter Kutter den weder die Boje noch unsere Boote störten und legt sich mitten auf das Wrack , so das uns von den ca 50 an Bord stehenden Anglern die Pilker um die Ohren flogen .


Also alles andere als dort abzubrechen hätte keinen Sinn gehabt .
Ich habe mich tierisch darüber geärgert zumal im Umkreis von 5km
etliche ähnlich gute Stellen sind .

Also lieber Kapitän , Du hast Dich seiner Zeit geärgert Du hättest Spione an Bord ...aber Deine Nummer war ne glatte 6- !!!


Gruß Andreas


----------



## Timmy (21. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Schulligung - kann ich nicht ganz verstehen. Das Meer gehört weder Dir noch den 50 Anglern auf dem Kutter. Ihr habt aber gemeinsam, daß Ihr gut fangen wollt. Ich hab das auch schon erlebt, es aber nicht krumm genommen.


Also, net ärgern!|wavey:


----------



## C.K. (21. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Also, net ärgern!|wavey:


Ich weiß nicht, das gehört sich einfach nicht. Wenn jemand eine gute Stelle findet, kann ich da nicht später kommen, mich mit einen großen Boot über der Stelle breit machen und andere müssen um ihre Gesundheit fürchten, weil einen die Pilker um die Ohren fliegen.
Nicht unbedingt die nette und freundliche Art.


----------



## Timmy (21. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Wenn man wirklich um seine Gesundheit fürchten muß, sieht die Lage vollkommen anders aus. War in meinem Fall nicht so, die schwedischen Angler haben die Pilker nicht geworfen sondern einfach runtergelassen. 

Außerdem herrschte Ententeich und kein Wind. Es wurde teilweise sogar gescherzt, war in meinem Fall ne Frage der Einstellung........, ich nehms wie´s kommt und mach das beste draus.


----------



## Lotte (21. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

moin-moin,

jupp, gehört sich nicht!!! ist aber leider immer wieder der fall!!!

kommt auch oft genug beim makrelenangeln vor!!! da kommt dann immer wieder die alte rivalität zwischen der berufsschifffahrt und den sportbootfahrern hoch!!! auch an die "vorfahrts"- regeln hält sich doch kein berufsschifffahrtskapitän, wenn er ein sportboot vor sich hat!!! ich wurde so schon mal vor hooksiel auf ne sandbank "gedrückt". hatte glück und konnte mich selbst wieder runterziehen, und hatte gott sei dank keine beschädigung an schraube oder rumpf!!!! aber der stift ging mir schon!!!! 

besonders unverständlich finde ich die tatsache, daß einige "sportskollegen" sich scheinbar einen spaß daraus machen die sportbootfahrer mit ihren pilkern unter "feuer" zu nehmen!!! jeder der mal in kappeln unter der brücke ein wenig zu weit an die kaimauer herangefahren ist, wird dieses gefühl kennen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Moin,
ich zitiere mal aus dem Küstenknigge den ja einige Boardies ausgearbeitet haben.  Ich denke auf der See gilt der genau so wie am Strand und darum finde ich das auch nicht schön as da vorgefallen ist, wenn es denn so war. 
Mal sehen ob der Käpt sich dazu noch meldet, ist ja auch Boardie.
---------------------------------------------

Grenzüberschreitungen

Oft wird es als sehr störend empfunden wenn sich andere Angler nähern - oder gar vor einem (oder zu nah an einem) ins Wasser steigen.

Man sollte immer erst in das Wasser steigen wenn man sichergestellt hat, dass kein anderer Angler die Stelle beangelt oder dieser eventuell in eine bestimmte Richtung watet. Erst mal schauen wohin er will! Dann hinter ihm (mindestens 30m Abstand) einsteigen und einen großen Abstand wahren! Man sollte anderen Anglern auch nicht den Platz versperren falls sie an einem vorbeiwaten möchten. Falls man selber an anderen Angler vorbeiwaten möchte, zur Not das Fischen unterbrechen und erst fortführen wenn man vorbei ist.


----------



## Marcel1409 (21. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Hallo A.Bu,

echt ne gladde 6 von *******  :r ! Wird auch Zeit das wir den *Laichdorsch-Rekordfisch* mal mit einem Sommerdorsch ohne Laich aus der Rekordliste feuern :m ...


----------



## Tom B (21. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Tja Andreas,
 Du hast leider ein kleineres und nicht so ein schickes Böötchen
 wie Herr M........,sonst hätt er es wohl nicht gewagt Dich dort zu
 verscheuchen  #d  #d .
 Aber irgendwie hab ich die gleiche Geschichte von einem 
 bekannten Meeresangler aus Kiel schon mal gehört,
 hab irgendwie so'n Verdacht vielleicht sind Deine Punkte einfach besser 
 wie seine :q nimms nicht ernst Käpt'n........... :m 

Aber vielleicht sollte er Dich nächstes Mal informieren wenn er wieder in der  Gegend ist,zum Glück gibt es hier die Möglichkeit eine PN zu senden :m 
auch um Punkte zu erfahren........

Gruß Thomas


----------



## a.bu (22. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

@ Meeresangler-Schwerin : dat war so wie ich es geschrieben habe .
@ Heiliger-Johann : wozu Punkte suchen und auf den Fischfinder schauen wenn`s doch gute Ferngläser gibt .
@ Marcel : den knacken wir !!!

im übrigen hab ich mich auch langsam abgeregt allerdings sollte Herr ... wirklich mal in sich gehen und überlegen ob das so in Ordnung war . 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (22. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

bleibt nur zu sagen:

SAUEREI

 |krach:  #d  #d


----------



## dorschiie (22. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

tag auch
nicht das hier irgend einer meint ich wollte den kapitän des kutters in schutz nehmen . (gott bewahre )
aber ich habe oft genug schon erlebt das sich klein boote den kuttern genähert haben und auch in den einflugschneisen der pilker angelten. is ja auch nicht so gesund . oder doch ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Wenn es so war ist das echt nicht nett. Man sollte aber auch nicht zu weinerlich sein. Wie gesagt ich kenn die Situation nicht.

Aber man sollte schon versuchen die "anderen" in Ruhe zu lassen. Egal wie groß das Boot/Schiff ist. Zu dem muss man sich immer in die Lage des anderen versetzen!

Manchmal entscheidet doch die Perspektive ob groß/klein oder nah/fern.

Ich denke der Kapitän wird mit dir nochmal schnacken (so kennt man Ihn doch) und es wird sich klären 

MFG

Kai


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (22. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Hy a.bu,

tschuldigung, dass ich das von dir beanspruchten Terain betreten habe, aber wie du selber sagtest, hattet ihr bereits 1,5 Std das Wrack beangelt und wenn ihr nicht ganz ungeschickt wart, habt ihr in der Zeit sicher 80 Dorsche zu zweit im Boot gehabt. Wieviele wolltet ihr denn noch fangen? Tut mir ja leid, dass ich euch die Show mit 200 Dorschen mit 2 Mann in den Hafen einzulaufen vermasselt habe, aber mein Job ist es nun mal, meine 50 Angler an Bord an den Fisch zu bringen und das zieh ich auch durch.  :m 
Bei 0-Drift ist das mit nem großen Kutter nicht immer einfach. Da bieten sich eben solche Wracks an, die in der Nähe liegen. Das kennt ohnehin jeder. Wie du selbst sagst, ist das Wrack etwa 80m lang und auch für ein 25m-Boot und ein 4,8m-Boot gleichzeitig beangelbar. Das Meer ist eben für alle da! - auch für die 50 Angler auf meinem Kutter  #h 

Gruß

Bernhard  :g


----------



## JapanRot (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> ist das Wrack etwa 80m lang und auch für ein 25m-Boot und ein 4,8m-Boot gleichzeitig beangelbar. Das Meer ist eben für alle da! - auch für die 50 Angler auf meinem Kutter



Sagt was ihr wollt....Da hat er recht der Bernhard.


----------



## a.bu (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Hi Bernhard ,

wenn ich Deine Stellungname so lese habe ich den Eindruck das es Dir so ziehmlich egal ist wie Du Deine Gäste an Fisch bringst , das ist für die Zukunft gut zu wissen .

Die Show hast Du mir nicht vermasselt , die habe ich fast jedes Wochenende und auch am Sonntag hat es nicht lange gedauert einen neuen Platz zu finden .
Ich habe keine Probleme einen guten Angelplatz mit anderen zu teilen aber nicht auf diese Art und Weise .

Ist aber auch egal , ich danke Dir für den tiefgehenden Blick in Deine Denkweise 

bis dann Andreas


----------



## mb243 (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> Hy a.bu,
> 
> tschuldigung, dass ich das von dir beanspruchten Terain betreten habe, aber wie du selber sagtest, hattet ihr bereits 1,5 Std das Wrack beangelt und wenn ihr nicht ganz ungeschickt wart, habt ihr in der Zeit sicher 80 Dorsche zu zweit im Boot gehabt. Wieviele wolltet ihr denn noch fangen? Tut mir ja leid, dass ich euch die Show mit 200 Dorschen mit 2 Mann in den Hafen einzulaufen vermasselt habe, aber mein Job ist es nun mal, meine 50 Angler an Bord an den Fisch zu bringen und das zieh ich auch durch.  :m
> Bei 0-Drift ist das mit nem großen Kutter nicht immer einfach. Da bieten sich eben solche Wracks an, die in der Nähe liegen. Das kennt ohnehin jeder. Wie du selbst sagst, ist das Wrack etwa 80m lang und auch für ein 25m-Boot und ein 4,8m-Boot gleichzeitig beangelbar. Das Meer ist eben für alle da! - auch für die 50 Angler auf meinem Kutter  #h
> ...



Oh Oh !!!

Also ich muß ehrlich eingestehen, daß ich bevor der Kapitän hier im Board auf das ganze geantwortet hat - eher für mich so im Stillen gedacht habe, man das kann doch alles nicht so schlimm gewesen sein!??!
sry A.BU - !!!

Aber das was Du nun darauf geantwortet hast, verschlägt mir ein bißchen die Sprache! Was ist denn das für eine Einstellung: "Das Meer ist eben für alle da!  " ?????  #q 
Die Straßen sind auch für alle da  - und trotzdem kann da nicht jeder machen was er will !!! Auch wenn es keine geschriebenen Gesetze gibt, regelt so manches der persönliche Anstand !!!

Das lässt wirklich tief blicken!!! Ich war noch nie auf Deinem Kutter unterwegs, hatte aber bis jetzt größtenteils auch nur Gutes gehört, aber nun steht für mich definitiv fest : Meine Füße werden nie Deine Planken betreten !!!  #d 
Überdenke doch mal in Ruhe Deine o.a. Äußerung !!!
Es gibt nun mal gewisse Verhaltensregeln, auch wenn Sie nicht per Gesetz greifbar sind, an die sich gerade wir *Angler* halten sollten und müssen!!! Siehe Meeresangler´s Beitrag zum Knigge!!!


----------



## degl (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

also ich hab den skipper der forelle als echten kumpel erleben dürfen,der ohne scheu uns und unserem minikutter dana,per handy tipps für kleinere schwärme an denen er vorbeigekommen war,durchgab.

weiterhin hat er zu keinem zeitpunkt probleme damit wenn wir in der nähe der forelle unsere driften machten.

und 50 enttäuschte angler auf dm kutter ist auch ne last,wenn man bedenkt,das die möglweise nur 1-2 mal rausfahren.

ich weiß von einem bootsbesitzer,der aus beruflichen gründen nur am wochende auf der förde unterwegs sein kann,das er im schnitt immer gut fängt,selbst wenn es ein oder zweimal nicht läuft,dann eben das nächstemal.

ich kann mir ebenso vorstellen,wie bedrohlich so ein kutter wirkt,wenn er plötzlich neben einen auftaucht und sich querlegt aber das er euch absichtlich oder unabsichtlich gefärden wollte glaube ich nicht und ueber den rest könnte man ja mal bei ner tasse bier gemeinsam nachdenken#h 

gruß degl


----------



## Reppi (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Also ich möchte hier für keine Seite Partei ergreifen....
ABER, ich kann auch beide Seiten verstehen; wäre als "Kunde" auf dem Kutter froh, dass er mich an den Fisch bringt und andersrum würde es mich auch "ärgern" wenn er dann "meine" Stelle abgrast.
Diese Beispiele könnte man glaube ich endlos fortsetzen, ohne das es was bringen würde-........also shit happens, denn ich glaube nicht, dass einer von uns sich aus jeweiliger Sichtweise anders verhalten hätte. Ich glaube den Namen des Kutters könnte man beliebig auswechseln, denn kein Käpten würde/kann sich von einem kleinen Boot abhalten lassen, seinem Job nachzugehen. Ok, der "ironische" Unterton tat vielleicht nicht not.......


----------



## pechi24 (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Der Ton macht die Musik   und eine Geige scheint hier sehr verstimmt.

Wenn man sachlich reagiert hätte, könnte man einen Kutter ja verstehen. So erinnert das Ganze aber ein wenig an Busfahrermentalität. Die Jungs nehmen kleine PKWs auch nicht allzu ernst und vegessen dabei die gute Kinderstube.

Bevor das Ganze ausartet und jemand sein gutes Image rampuniert, sollte doch ein Schnack unter Nordlichtern möglich sein.


----------



## Wulli (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> Hy a.bu,
> 
> tschuldigung, dass ich das von dir beanspruchten Terain betreten habe, aber wie du selber sagtest, hattet ihr bereits 1,5 Std das Wrack beangelt und wenn ihr nicht ganz ungeschickt wart, habt ihr in der Zeit sicher 80 Dorsche zu zweit im Boot gehabt. Wieviele wolltet ihr denn noch fangen? Tut mir ja leid, dass ich euch die Show mit 200 Dorschen mit 2 Mann in den Hafen einzulaufen vermasselt habe, aber mein Job ist es nun mal, meine 50 Angler an Bord an den Fisch zu bringen und das zieh ich auch durch. :m
> Bei 0-Drift ist das mit nem großen Kutter nicht immer einfach. Da bieten sich eben solche Wracks an, die in der Nähe liegen. Das kennt ohnehin jeder. Wie du selbst sagst, ist das Wrack etwa 80m lang und auch für ein 25m-Boot und ein 4,8m-Boot gleichzeitig beangelbar. Das Meer ist eben für alle da! - auch für die 50 Angler auf meinem Kutter #h
> ...


 
Moin, 

der Ton ist schon etwas fehl am Platze! Rumpel hier mal nicht so rum. Irgendwie ist der Einwand ja zumindest zum Teil berechtigt. Man kann doch über alles schnacken.
"Mein job ist es nun mal 50 Angler an den Fisch zu bringen, und das ziehe ich nun mal durch!"  Das hört sich echt gefährlich an. Fährst Du andere Angler, die "Dein Terrain" befischen über den Haufen, oder was? Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Nee, nee mit diesen Worten kann ich nur sagen: Forelle - no way!

Wulli


----------



## baltic25 (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Hallo

ich sach mal so , meine erfahrung ist die , vieleicht etwas Pauschal aber trozdem,
die "Einheimischen" dürfen alles und der "Urlauber" muß sich an Regeln halten und wird bei allem gemelkt wie eine Kuh.Hautsache man lässt sein Geld da(Fehmarn , Heiligenhafen ,Großenbrode.....) und kann man schnell wieder verschwinden.

Na ja deshalb bekommen sie von mir so wenig wie möglich

Gruß Holger


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Reppi hat hundertprozentig den Kern der Sache erfasst! Ich kann mich ihm nur anschließen! Jeder vertritt seinen Standpunkt und jeder hat Recht!
Fakt ist, daß diese Begegnungen auf See zum Tagesgeschäft gehören und immer wieder vorkommen werden! Vielleicht sollte man das Miteinander mal wieder im Vordergrund sehen und froh sein wenn alle etwas fangen! Denkt dran es ist Eure Freizeit(bei Käptn. Mielitz natürlich nicht ;-) ), ärgern könnt Ihr Euch noch genug beim malochen!
Jeder der Beteiligten sollte mal in sich gehen und vielleicht die Bedeutung des Wortes Toleranz in Erinnerung rufen!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Also ich finde die Handlung vom Käptn auf See unmöglich und seine Stellungnahme dazu noch viel mehr. Hört sich ja fast so an als wenn Verletzungen oder Unfälle einkalkuliert sind bei der Arbeit die Angler zufrieden zu stellen.
Nein das kann nicht der Weg sein.


----------



## Maddin (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Hm.....bei meiner letzten Kuttertour dümpelten wir vor Aerö an einer Kante lang. Jeder hat seinen Fisch  gefangen....es lief richtig toll, vorher gar nicht mangels Wind.
Dann kam der Funkspruch von den beiden Fischerbooten/Trawlern(?) die gemeinsam ein Netz zogen.......platz da....jetzt kommen wir. 
Nachdem die Jungs die Stelle gepflügt hatten konnten wir natürlich "einpacken".

Das hätte unserem Käpt´n bestimmt auch nicht gefallen, oder?


----------



## Aali-Barba (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Eins vorweg, ich hab noch nie auf einem Kutter geangelt. 

Allerdings wenn ich "Anklage" und "Verteidigungsrede" so sehe, frage ich mich doch, wenn das Wrack 80 Meter lang ist, ist es dann nur für den 80 Meter lang, den der "Große" dan Masse mal eben so weg schiebt, oder für beide?

Und ehrlich gesagt, sorry, aber diese Ansprache ist nicht gerade ne Werbung. Ich würde kein Schiff besteigen, welches der Kapitän einem guten Angelplatz zuliebe als ne Art Bedrohung benutzt, um sich Platz zu verschaffen, wo eigentlich andere stehen oder auch nur ansatzweise zu solchen  Aktionen steht.


----------



## Rausreißer (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Bernhard ein Kollision dafür in Kauf nimmt
und habe auch nicht beim TE von a.bu  lesen können das hier nautische Grundregeln (insbesondere Kollisionsverhütung) hier zur Debatte stehen. |kopfkrat 
Mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
Das kann ich mir bei Bernhard auch nicht vorstellen.
Außerdem war Flaute.

Also bitte nicht spekulieren und die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Das geht hier um mein Platz, Dein Platz und um das berühmte Handtuch auf der Liege, wenn ich das so richtig verstehe. |kopfkrat 


Ansonsten hat Reppi :m  (wider erwarten  ) den Kern getroffen, meine ich zumindest

Gernot #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Ich kann mir das auch nicht vor stellen.. Gerade bei Bernhard. (Auch wenn der Ton recht Seemännisch war )

Ich sehe aber auch noch die Perspektive!

80 Meter Wrack- 25 Meter Kutter - 5 Meter Boot= 50 Meter Abstand

Normalerweise kein Problem aber wie groß kommt einem ein 25 Meter Kutter vor wenn man in 5 Meter Nussschale sitzt?! (bitte nicht böse nehmen)

Bzw gibt es zwischen den 50 Mann an Bord des Kutters nicht mindestens immer ein A....loch das versucht das kleine Boot zu bombadieren?!

Ich persönlich hätte es nicht gerne, auch bei Flaute, einen 50 Mann starken 25 Meter Kutter 50 Meter neben mir zu haben. So sehe ich das!

Auch als Kutterpasagier würde ich mich ärgern, dass ich nicht 
weit auswerfen kann 50 Meter sind ja Heute ganz normal!

50 Meter bedeutet ja, dass beide Boot genau an den Grenzen des Wracks stehen auch sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Alles in allem wäre diese ganze Rechnerei eh egal, wenn man vorher mal drüber geschnackt hätte...


----------



## Aali-Barba (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht hier um mein Platz, Dein Platz und um das berühmte Handtuch auf der Liege, wenn ich das so richtig verstehe. |kopfkrat


 
Das Handtuch ist ein gutes Beispiel. Er ist ja nicht dem dort als Platzreservierung positionierten Beiboot so auf die Pelle gerückt, sondern hat sich, um bei Deinem Beispiel zu bleiben, einfach mit auf die bereits belegte Liege gelegt und dann so lange geschubst, bis der, der zuerst draufgelegen hat, runter gefallen ist oder sich ne neue sucht.

Von Nautik verstehe ich nix, hört sich für mich als Laie nur gefährlich an. Und ob das der Nautik entspricht oder nicht, ich hätte mir wohl in die Hose gemacht, wenn mir das passiert wäre, weil ich das Gefühl gehabt hätte, es kommt ne Welle und ich lieg dann unterm Kiel.

So wie ich das Pilkern bisher gesehen habe, wird doch dabei das Ganze nur wie ne Art Lift ableassen, oder? Um dann vom Nachbarn einen Pilker auf die Birne zu kriegen, muss der sich doch so hinstellen, dass ich mit meiner Nusschale dann sozusagen bereits unter seiner Reling stehe. 

Und das ist nach Nautischen Regeln erlaubt? Wäre dankbar für Aufklärung diesbezüglich. #c


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Das Handtuch ist ein gutes Beispiel. Er ist ja nicht dem dort als Platzreservierung positionierten Beiboot so auf die Pelle gerückt, sondern hat sich, um bei Deinem Beispiel zu bleiben, einfach mit auf die bereits belegte Liege gelegt und dann so lange geschubst, bis der, der zuerst draufgelegen hat, runter gefallen ist oder sich ne neue sucht.
> 
> Von Nautik verstehe ich nix, hört sich für mich als Laie nur gefährlich an. Und ob das der Nautik entspricht oder nicht, ich hätte mir wohl in die Hose gemacht, wenn mir das passiert wäre, weil ich das Gefühl gehabt hätte, es kommt ne Welle und ich lieg dann unterm Kiel.
> 
> ...



Pilken ist lange nicht nur runter lassen! Vor 20 Jahren vielleicht aber heute kannst Du es eher mit Spinnfischen vergleichen!

Ach wenn der Flaute ist muss man ja nicht unbedingt seinen Haken da hin halten wo es 49 Andere auch tun ?!


----------



## Rausreißer (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Das Handtuch ist ein gutes Beispiel. Er ist ja nicht dem dort als Platzreservierung positionierten Beiboot so auf die Pelle gerückt, sondern hat sich, um bei Deinem Beispiel zu bleiben, einfach mit auf die bereits belegte Liege gelegt und dann so lange geschubst, bis der, der zuerst draufgelegen hat, runter gefallen ist oder sich ne neue sucht.
> 
> Von Nautik verstehe ich nix, hört sich für mich als Laie nur gefährlich an. Und  #c



Genau   das meinte ich mit Spekulation.

Leider würde das den Rahmen sprengen hier mal kurz durch den Sportbootführeschein See zu gehen. 
Den Schein Ali, kann ich aber Dir nur wärmsten ans Herz legen.

Ich war nicht dabei, für mich ist es ein Frage der Sichtweise.
Wenn ich im September mal wieder zum Plauer See zum Barsche fischen fahre,
gehe ich davon aus das ich da auch nicht lange alleine bleibe. :g 

Wie auch immer. 
Es ist sicher schwer auszuloten wann man sich bedrängt fühlt und wann man bedrängt wird.

Gernot #h


----------



## a.bu (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Hallo Ihr ,

eines muß ich hier jetzt mal klarstellen , Bernhard hat mich und das zweite Boot mit seinem *Kutter* nicht gefährdet . Allerdings waren einige Sportfreunde auf dem Kutter
der Meinung werfen zu müssen , so das die dichtesten Einschläge ca.1.5m entfernt von meinem Boot waren und das war nicht witzig .
Wie man einen einen ca. 400 Quadratmeter großen Platz mit einem vollbesetzten Angelkutter ,2 Sportbooten und einer ausgelegten Boje noch vernünftig beangeln soll
weiß wahrscheinlich nur Bernhard .
Unverständlich ist mir auch warum man sich auf einen belegten Platz setzt wenn doch in 3 bzw. 4 km Entfernung 4 weitere Wracks liegen deren Fischbestand z.T. noch besser ist .

Ich weiß nicht ob die Äusserungen mir gegenüber Hochnäsigkeit oder blanker Realitätsverlust sind auf jeden Fall hätte ich auf ein kleines bischen Einsicht gehofft .
Für mich ist das Thema abgeschlossen , Ihr könnt Euch Euer eigenes Bild machen

Gruß Andreas


----------



## C.K. (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*



> 0 Meter Wrack- 25 Meter Kutter - 5 Meter Boot= 50 Meter Abstand


Interessante Theorie, ich werfe locker 100m mit einem 75gr. Pilker.
Als Kapitän weiß ich auch, das ich immer ein paar Idioten dabei habe, die das auch machen, wenn kleinere Boote in der Nähe sind, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. 
Wenn ich dann das lese:


> n den Fisch zu bringen und das zieh ich auch durch.


hört es sich so an, als ob Verletzungen der anderen Bootsbesatzungen billigend im Kauf genommen werden.

Sorry, wenn ich mit einen größern Boot unterwegs bin und kleine Boote zu nahe kommen, setze ich das Boot lieber um.




> Hm.....bei meiner letzten Kuttertour dümpelten wir vor Aerö an einer Kante lang.


Ich bin mal gespannt, ob da noch lange gedümpelt wird.


----------



## oh-nemo (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Ich finde diese "Hetzjagd" auf Bernhard einach fürchterlich.
Kann das hier mal jemand schliessen.
Oder hat das was damit zu tun das er kein Boardpartner mehr ist?


----------



## Marcel1409 (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Mir kommen gleich die Tränen!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*



			
				C.K. schrieb:
			
		

> Interessante Theorie, ich werfe locker 100m mit einem 75gr. Pilker.
> Als Kapitän weiß ich auch, das ich immer ein paar Idioten dabei habe, die das auch machen, wenn kleinere Boote in der Nähe sind, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.



Sach ich ja und 50 Meter sind der Gütefall real sind es noch ja noch weniger... Da schaffen das sogar die Norditalienischen Kantenplumpser :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Im Moment sehe ich keinen Grund diesen Thread zu schließen und von einer Hetzjagt kann ja wohl keine Rede sein. Und ob Bernhard Partner ist oder nicht is völlig Banane.
Das wurde uns ja auch vorgeworfen als ich Marcel verwarnt hatte. Man was musste ich mir da alles anhören. Alles Quatsch.
Bernhard hat hier gepostet und dazu soll er jetzt stehen. Ich denke mir mein Teil zu dem Thema und lese nur noch mit.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde diese "Hetzjagd" auf Bernhard einach fürchterlich.
> Kann das hier mal jemand schliessen.
> Oder hat das was damit zu tun das er kein Boardpartner mehr ist?



Hallo Jörg!

Naja ne Jagd sieht anders aus. 
Die einzigen die Sich hier an die Nase fassen müssen 
sind ja wohl die "Angler" die auf Ihre Kammeraden geziehlt haben. :r 

Ansonsten ist doch alles tutti!  #6 

Wie Bernhard ist kein Partner mehr? Man ich lebe hier echt hinterm Mond...


----------



## digital-kris (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Ich habe mal in Heiligenhafen erlebt, wie einer der guten Kutter-Kapitäne einen Sportbootangler zur Mittagszeit über sein Megaphon zusammengeschissen hat, weil der ihm die ganze Zeit zu den Plöätzen hinterher gefahren ist. 

Was ich damit sagen will, nun ja: Bisher bin ich stets davon ausgegangen, dass die Herren Profi-Kapitäne für sich beanspruchen, die besten Plätze zu kennen (da macht meines Erachtens auch der Laichdorsch-erprobte Forelle-Skip keine Ausnahme). Wenn ein solcher es dann nötig hat, zwei Sportbootfischern "ihre" Wrackstelle streitig zu machen, ist das für mich ein echtes Armutszeugnis. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*



			
				digital-kris schrieb:
			
		

> (da macht meines Erachtens auch der Laichdorsch-erprobte Forelle-Skip keine Ausnahme)



Na na nicht so giftig bitte. 
Auch wenn Du zum Teil meine Unterstützung hast.


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (23. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Na Leute, da schlagen die Wogen ja wieder hoch...
Fakt ist, dass ich natürlich keines der Angelboote in irgendeiner Weise gefährdet habe oder das tun würde. Beim Wrackangeln wird ohnehin nur der Pilker runtergelassen, denn wenn man einen Pilk wirft und ihn übers Wrack pilken möchte, gibts garantiert Hänger und Abriss. An Bord hab ich das natürlich wie immer bei Erreichen des Angelplatzes durchgesagt. Ob einer der Angler in Richtung des kleinen Bootes geworfen hat, konnte ich nicht beobachten. Die Stelle ist bei so wenig Drift selbstverständlich für mehrere Boote gruß genug. Daher versteh ich die Aufregung nicht. 
Das Wrack wird regelmäßig von allen Angelkuttern der Kieler Bucht angesteuert, wenn es gerade "auf dem Weg" liegt. Darum ist es ja inzwischen auch so vielen Sportbootfahrern bekannt. So war es auch Sonntag  einer von vielen Hotspots der Forelle. 
Mich wundert nur, dass die Jungs in den kleinen Booten nie so schreckhaft sind, wenn der Kutter zuerst an einem Angelplatz war. Dann wird häufig nur eine Rutenlänge Abstand gehalten und keiner heult sich über Sicherheitsabstand und gute Manieren aus.  |kopfkrat  
Komischerweise denkt hier keiner an die Angelkollegen auf meinem Kutter. Es sind doch genauso Angler wie Ihr und jeder Einzelne von ihnen hat genauso das Recht die Ostsee zu beangeln, wie jemand im kleinen Boot. Ich würde mir nie anmaßen, ein 400 qm großes Wrack für mich allein zu beanspruchen; schon gar nicht, wenn ich mein Boot darauf bereits vollgeangelt habe. So haben die 50 Angler an dieser Stelle eben auch noch ca. 200 Dorsche fangen können, bevor wir den nächsten guten Fangplatz mitgenommen haben. :m 

Gruß

Bernhard


----------



## Gast 1 (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Ich möchte hier auch einmal meinen "Senf" abgeben.

Wie Einige hier wissen, übe ich mich, völlig privat, mit Erfahrungen meines Bruders gespickt, auch beim Pilken.

Da sind Stellen seit über 20 Jahren im "Familienbesitz" und wir fangen.

Trotz alledem kennen auch Kutterkapitäne unsere "Geheimstellen".

Und es gab sehr viele Stellen, wo die "MINIBOOTFAHRER", also Angler die danach "schreien": Bin in Seenot, weil mein Schlauchboot bei 6 Btd. mit kaputtem Motor nicht mehr die 10 sm ans Land schafft., meinten, es wären "Ihre Stellen".

Nur ein Beispiel: 

Ich fahre, aus Versehen ca. 500 m neben meiner normalen Tour und finde plötzlich Fisch. Ich markiere den mit einem "Kreuz in der Welle" und suche weiter. Nach 5 min kommt nichts. Der Punkt ist markiert, ich drehe um und wer kommt? Ein Angelkutter. Der legt sich genau auf den Punkt und fängt.
Richtig "böse" habe ich den angerufen und gesagt: Das ist mein Schwarm. Antwort: Die Stelle kenne ich seit 15 Jahren. (Und er hat sie gezielt angefahren)

Zurück zum Thema:

Wenn bei Flaute ein paar Boote in der Drift sind und es eigendlich keine Probleme geben sollte, kann der Kutterkapitän nichts dafür, wenn ein Angler *ein Boot an den Haken bekommen will.*
Das ist für mich *vorsätzliche Gefährdung *durch den *Angler* und nicht durch den Kapitän.

Was ich nicht tollerieren kann sind direkte Angriffe.
Und so etwas kenne ich nur von sehr wenigen *anderen* Kuttern.|kopfkrat


----------



## guifri (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

eine regel gilt immer: ob die im vorligenden fall eingehalten wude, vermögen wahrscheinlich nur die beteiligten zu bewerten..

"jeder Verkehrsteilnehmer hat sich so zu verhalten, dass die Sicherheit und Leichtigkeit des Verkehrs gewährleistet ist und dass kein Anderer geschädigt, gefährdet oder mehr als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar, behindert oder belästigt wird. Er hat insbesondere die Vorsichtsmaßregeln zu beachten, die Seemannsbrauch oder besondere Umstände des Falles erfordern. "


----------



## Öger (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde die Handlung vom Käptn auf See unmöglich und seine Stellungnahme dazu noch viel mehr. Hört sich ja fast so an als wenn Verletzungen oder Unfälle einkalkuliert sind bei der Arbeit die Angler zufrieden zu stellen.
> Nein das kann nicht der Weg sein.



*Dem kann ich mich nur uneingeschränkt anschliessen! * 



Ich bin den Sommer über oft mit dem Boot draussen und kann nicht sagen, dass mir dieses Verhalten Fremd ist. 

Trotzdem nicht den Spass verlieren!

Gruss an alle

Öger


----------



## Rausreißer (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr ,
> 
> eines muß ich hier jetzt mal klarstellen , Bernhard hat mich und das zweite Boot mit seinem *Kutter* nicht gefährdet . Allerdings waren einige Sportfreunde auf dem Kutter.....



Gufri hat die Grundregel gut gebracht.

Der Punkt der Gefährdung ist damit doch vom Tisch. Jetz interessiert mich eigendlich mehr wie man miteinander in Zukunft auskommen kann.

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## mb243 (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Oh Oh !
@bernhard

Du schreibst hier Deine Meinung mit einer Art von Selbstherrlichkeit und Arroganz rein, daß es mir schon fast beim Lesen übel wird. 

Mit jedem Beitrag von Dir hier in diesem Thread, kommte Deine "Denke" und Einstellung meiner Meinung nach immer präziser "auf den Tisch" ! 

Gerade Du als "erfahrener" Kutterkapitän hast doch nicht nur die Verantwortung für Deine 50 Gäste, sondern in diesem Fall für die andere Besatzung des Kleinbootes indirekt mit übernommen!!! Du hast zwar nicht "beobachtet" das andere Angler die Pilker rausfeuerten - doch Du kannst es doch auch nicht ausschliessen !!!!!!!????? Oder?? Ist das die Sache denn wirklich wert??? Fahr doch das nächste Mal einfach weiter 3 -4km zum nächsten Wrack !!!
Tut mir leid, aber Deine "Denke" passt einfach nicht in meinen Kopf !

Ich bleibe dabei : Deine Planken sind für mich tabu !!!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*



			
				mb243 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Oh !
> @bernhard
> 
> Du schreibst hier Deine Meinung mit einer Art von Selbstherrlichkeit und Arroganz rein, daß es mir schon fast beim Lesen übel wird.
> ...



*ACHTUNG* gleich explodiert er! :q


----------



## mb243 (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

wer ??
Er oder ich???


----------



## seaman (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Moin,moin
Ich habe vor Jahren mal vor Langeland geangelt,da kam auch so ein feiner Kapitän mit seinem grossen Schiff bis auf 20 Meter neben mich. Ich habe mir gedacht ,nee du lässt dich hier nicht wegdrängen und angelte weiter. Wir waren zu zweit im Boot und haben mit den Anglern auf dem Kutter geredet,ob sie was fangen würden und so. Plötzlich bekam mein Kollege einen Hänger. Wir blieben stehen und der Kutter driftete in uns hinein. Es ist keinem was passiert und wir hatten auch keinen Schaden , aber der Kapitän vom Kutter hat sich so erschrocken dass sofort abdrehte und nach Hause fuhr.
Es ist schnell was passiert und wenn man dann hier solche Stellungnahmen  von einem Kapitän liest ,muss man sich schon Fragen stellen
Seaman


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*



			
				mb243 schrieb:
			
		

> wer ??
> Er oder ich???



Du!  |supergri


----------



## petrikasus (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Ich kann die Aufregung nicht so verstehen. Ein Kapitän, der fast jeden Tag mit seinem Kutter auf dem Wasser ist, kann die Situation einschätzen. Das man mit einem kleineren Boot als Freizeitkapitän Respekt vor dem Kutter hat, kann ich auch verstehen. Aber darum so ein Theater zu machen - leuchtet mir nicht ein.
Für mich haben beide Recht und ordentliche Argumente. Nur verstehe ich nicht, daß man nicht nebeneinander über dem Wrack fangen kann.


----------



## Palerado (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Auch meiner Meinung nach muss der "Nachzügler" sicherstellen das nichts passieren kann und in diesem Fall MUSS sichergestellt werden dass die Angler auf das Boot feuern.

Also sorry, aber darüber so hinweg zu gehen halte auch ich für arrogant und einfach nur gefährlich.
Niemand hätte sich aufgeregt wenn sie die Pilker wirklich nur runtergelassen hätten, aber dem war nicht so.


----------



## petrikasus (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Palerado: waren wir beide dabei? Was heißt "das einem die Pilker nur so um die Ohren pfiffen"? Ich habe solch ein angebliches Verhalten von Anglern noch auf keinem Kutter erlebt, kann es mir auch nicht so wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Auch meiner Meinung nach muss der "Nachzügler" sicherstellen das nichts passieren kann und in diesem Fall MUSS sichergestellt werden dass die Angler auf das Boot feuern.



 |good:  |muahah:  |muahah:


----------



## Rausreißer (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

*und in diesem Fall MUSS sichergestellt werden dass die Angler auf das Boot feuern.* 

Schönes Ding und gut gesehen Kai. #6  #6  :m 

Wäre nur die Wahl der Waffen zu klären. ;+ 

Na, ich werde trotzdem mal wieder mit Bernhard fahren und auch mal wieder
als eigener Kaptäin am Ruder stehen.

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre nur die Wahl der Waffen zu klären. ;+
> 
> Gernot |wavey:



Für alle Nichtbundies liegt ab sofort das

*E.R.E.Z.A.* an Bord aus! :q


----------



## Honeyball (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Auf der letzten Boardie-Kuttertour hatte ich eigentlich einen durchaus netten Eindruck von Bernhard. Um so mehr wundere ich mich, nicht über sein Verhalten, sondern vor allem über seine beiden Kommentare hier.
Es ist sicherlich schwierig für ihn, abzuschätzen, ob tatsächlich ein oder zwei Idioten an Board sind, die ohne Rücksicht ihre Pilker in Richtung des kleinen Bootes pfeffern, aber als Kapitän und Verantwortungsträger muss er auch damit rechnen und ggf. einschreiten.
@Bernhard |wavey: 
Ich hätt's besser gefunden, wenn Du, statt nur zu versuchen, Dich zu rechtfertigen auch ein kleines "Sorry" rübergebracht hättest, auch wenn Du für das Verhalten Deiner Kunden natürlich nichts kannst. Ich denke, das hätte hier die Brisanz etwas rausgenommen und die positive Meinung über Dich nicht angekratzt sondern noch verstärkt. :m


----------



## JapanRot (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

@ Honeyball: du hättest wahrscheinlich in richtung des kleines Bootes  :v 

Hihi...der musste sein  #q  #q 

Aber ich finde das sich das Thema jetzt wirklich in ein übles Wortgefecht verwandelt. Fakt ist nun mal...es ist passiert.
Beide Seiten können das recht auf Ihrer seite haben.
Wenn das Kleinboot schon so lange auf der stelle war, hätte es ja auch 3km zum nächsten fahren können. Genauso wie es der große Kahn hätte machen können... das dreht sich jetzt hier immer um die eigene Achse.

Ich kann auf jeden Fall auch nur bestätigen das Bernhard sehr um die sicherheit seiner Gäste bemüht ist und wer schonmal mit Ihm mitgefahren ist, weiß das er nun wirklich ´kein Draufgängerimage vertritt so wie es hier beschrieben wird. 
Wenn ich mir überlege 50 Leute immer im auge zu haben....das ist ja schier unmöglich wenn man bedenkt das man ja nun mal nur vorne 2 augen hat.
Wenn man bald jeden Stop so anfahren muss: "Tuuuuuut, "so Leute...wir befinden uns jetzt genau über einem kleinem Wrack in 18m Tiefe, einfach nur runterlassen und nicht auf umherdriftende Kleinboote zielen und erst recht nicht werfen" dann liegts ja wohl nicht am Skipper. Da sollte sich dann der ein der andere Angler auch mal Gedanken machen.

Das nimmt ja hier bald Ausmaße wie das "Angeln auf Laichdorsch" Thema...und ob es das wert ist ?!  #d


----------



## degl (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

@all,


ich meine immernoch ne tasse bier und ein pfeichchen bereinigt die angelegenheit|bla: |bla: 

ansonnsten melden sich noch andere(so wie ich)die nix gesehen ham,nix genaues wissen und doch immer alles richtig machen;+ ;+ 

gruß degl


----------



## JapanRot (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Rüchtüüüüüggggggggggg


----------



## freibadwirt (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

Hallo

verstehe die ganze Aufregung auch nicht ganz.Es hat an dem Tag doch genug Dorsche für jeden gegeben.|kopfkrat Werd auf jeden fall wieder mit Bernhard fahren da er meiner Meinung nach immer auf das Wohl seier Gäste achtet.#6 
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> @ Honeyball: du hättest wahrscheinlich in richtung des kleines Bootes  :v
> 
> Hihi...der musste sein  #q  #q



Wenn Du drin gesessen hättest, hätte ich mir jedenfalls Mühe gegeben    |supergri   , aber es war ja wohl absoluter Ententeich !!!



			
				freibadwirt schrieb:
			
		

> ...Werd auf jeden fall wieder mit Bernhard fahren da er meiner Meinung nach immer auf das Wohl seier Gäste achtet.#6
> Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


Jou, das sehe ich haargenau so.


----------



## JapanRot (24. August 2005)

*AW: von Sachen die sich nicht gehören*

ikke ooch


----------

